# Cook for the weekend



## paulstat (Jun 11, 2014)

What with fathers day coming up this weekend I have been tasked with the cooking, I am going to do a pulled pork and a whole chicken (home made pesto inserted under the skin, and smothered on top with a salt and herb rub).

As the pork will take 9hrs or so (?) I was going to get it smoking with apple wood chips for a while and then with three hours or so left put the chicken in and do some more smoking.

Now the mother in law has also requested I do some grilled skewered veg. My plan for this is once the meat is done, take it all off, wrap in foil and then disassemble my ProQ excel to remove the stackers and water pan and put the grate directly above the hot coals, then baste the veg in olive oil and give it however long is needed.

All sound doable?

ps. I'm doing the chicken as well as it's the only meat my mother in law likes


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello Paul, sorry.  I have been away for a few days.  I am sure I am too late to the party now but sounds a great plan.  Hope all went well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paulstat (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah it was good thanks, didn't manage to achieve the pull from the pork I wanted annoyingly, despite starting at 6am and finishing at 5pm. It was a big chunk of meat though (boston butt) at just under 4kg


----------

